
Those clowns over at Dropwizard and the Play Framework can bite a rock - sah2ed
https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/120651/lead-java-spring-boot-developer-winery-granbury-solutions-vinsuite
======
dudul
Making fun of ColdFusion and then picking Java and Spring for a full rewrite
:) Looks like they drank too much of their own product!

